
Should Sublime Text goes open source to save itself from falling? - alarbi
- no heavy updates, ST3 is stuck in beta version for nearly 3 years or more.. 
- numerous free and light editors (VS Code, Atom) are gaining ground. (light i.e not heavy full IDE such as VS, Eclipse, Netbeans)<p>I&#x27;m a little bit concerned about its future and fearing, as well, its fall. (Talking about Atom, I still remember how nobody had believed in Google Chrome when it&#x27;s launched and now it&#x27;s ranked #1).
======
kup0
Sublime's performance keeps it #1 for me. Not just for large files, but in
general use (opening files, navigating, etc) it seems much faster. Plus I
prefer the way it handles multiple files being opened at once (tabs at the
top) and some other "small" features. I just never have gotten used to Atom or
similar interfaces.

I need something tabbed and simple, with internal syntax highlighting (css
within html, etc) and Sublime so far has been the best option for me. Many
others swear by it as well. I doubt it's going to "fall" or go anywhere.

I think they could re-consider the pricing to widen their user base and maybe
pick up some of the users that use it without paying, but that's a side issue.

------
atom-x
Until Atom can open multiple large files without slowdown, or very large files
without just crashing, I don't see it as being a threat to Sublime.

They are definitely doing some great stuff with Atom for a free product;
Sublime will maintain it's value as a paid product until there is full parity
of features.

